# X Besucher lesen dieses Thema...



## Razyl (20. August 2009)

Hi,
seit neustem gibt es ja diese "X Besucher lesen dieses Thema" Funktion, jedoch stört die mich ein wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Könnte man nicht einbauen, dass man diese in seinem Profil deaktivieren kann? Es irritiert ab und zu beim runterscrollen, und wirklich brauchen tu ich die nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht ist es ja möglich das noch hinzufügen?

Razyl


----------



## riesentrolli (21. August 2009)

mit der leiste hab ich auch n problem. hab bisher nur noch nix gepostet, weil ich der meinung war man könnte einstellen dass man anonym im forum unterwegs is. hab bis jetz aber nix dazu gefunden. war wohl doch nur n hirn gespinst XD

was ich als minimum veränderung haben möchte is, dass man einstellen kann ob man selbst in der leiste auftauchen möchte.
ob das dann heißt dass man dann die leiste gar nich mehr sehen kann ist mir eigtl egal, allerdings wäre es i-wie fairer.


----------



## Geige (21. August 2009)

Ich fine die Funktion schon mal gut, da man so auch gleich sehen kann wie
groß die wahrscheinlichkeit ist, dass man auf seine Frage/Post eine Antwort bekommt!


----------



## Winipek (21. August 2009)

Dafür würde die Anzeige reichen, wieviele Leute sich des Thema´s gerade annehmen, ohne gleich auf die Namen zu verweisen.


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Ich fine die Funktion schon mal gut, da man so auch gleich sehen kann wie
> groß die wahrscheinlichkeit ist, dass man auf seine Frage/Post eine Antwort bekommt!


Das man auch daran sehen, wie viele Leute das Thema sich schon angesehen haben.
Mich interessiert es einfach nicht, wer das Thema auch gerade sich ansieht, und so mit wäre ein deaktivierungsbutton ganz nett.


----------



## Grushdak (22. August 2009)

Ich finde die Leiste schon sehr gut - hat sich in anderen recht bekannten Spieleforen auch sehr gut bewährt.
Da steht die Leiste sogar ganz oben.

Warum ist sie u.a. gut?

Wenn man auf einen Post antworten will, kann man so gleich erkennen, ob derjenige sie auch noch zu Gesicht bekommen wird.
Es gibt manche Themen und auch viele User hier, wo einfach nur drauflosgepostet wird - da gehen viele Post unter.
Viele User posten auch nur mal eben so und ziehen sich sofort zurück.

Mit dieser Leiste kann man nun sehen, ob es überhaupt Sinn hat, zu antworten (als ob das je Sinn gehabt hätte^^) ...

Ich finde es es auch gut, da man so nicht das Gefühl hat, man geistert so ganz allene durch ein Thema.
Die Anzahl darüber, wieviele sich das Thema aufgerufen haben, sagt überhaupt nix darüber aus -
ob man auch ne Antwort bekommt - hier schon eher, da man sehen kann wer schreibt ... mehr aber auch nicht ...

'N Ein/Aus-Blenden - Button wäre wirklich nett.

Naja, mal abwarten, wie das so angenommen wird.


greetz


----------



## riesentrolli (22. August 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ich finde die Leiste schon sehr gut - hat sich in anderen recht bekannten Spieleforen auch sehr gut bewährt.
> Da steht die Leiste sogar ganz oben.
> 
> Warum ist sie u.a. gut?
> ...


obwohl ich sehe dass du nich im thread bist antworte ich mal...
wenn du irgendwo postest verlässt du den thread niee wieder?


----------



## Grushdak (22. August 2009)

Es kommt ganz drauf an ...
Bei manchen Topics verweile ich ne Weile - besonders wenn es ne rege Beteiligung gibt.
Wenn ich nen Post schreibe, der ne Antwort garantiert mit sich bringt, bleibe ich da noch n bissle.

Und wenn ich etwas lese, worauf ich antworten "muss", und die Antwort eher einer ganz bestimmten Person gilt -
dann schau ich in der Tat erstmal, ob die Person noch anwesend ist. ^^

Ansonsten hast Du natürlich Recht, oft verlasse ich auch Topics wieder schnell. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## LordofDemons (24. August 2009)

ja also n ein und ausschalter dafür wär nicht schlecht vll das mans wie in excel auch einfach zuklappen kann :> (um mal einen ganz banalen vergleich zu ziehN)


----------



## ZAM (24. August 2009)

Ich beantworte die Fragen mal schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. Die Funktion für die Anonymisierung ist abgeschaltet. Entweder ist man da, oder nicht.
2. Die Funktion "User lesen auch..." wird mit als erstes abgeschaltet, sollten Performance-Probleme auftauchen - bleibt aber erstmal bestehen.


----------



## Noxiel (24. August 2009)

Ich mag die Leiste auf jeden Fall. 
Vielleicht hilft die Leiste ja auch dabei, das sich kleine Störenfriede gleich zweimal überlegen einen Spam Beitrag zu erstellen, wenn sie den grünen Schriftzug entdecken? Wer weiß?!


----------



## riesentrolli (25. August 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich beantworte die Fragen mal schnell
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


also es laggt ganz übel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. August 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich beantworte die Fragen mal schnell
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ach jetzt weiß ich woher dieser enorme Ramverbrauch beim Firefox her kommt....
Also Zam, weg damit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (25. August 2009)

Das mit den Performenceproblemen hast du wohl falsch verstanden :>


----------



## Grushdak (25. August 2009)

Mein das mit dem extremen Laggen im Forum stimmt - wasauchimmer die Ursache ist.
Daß nun die Leiste unten wieder weg ist, finde ich sehr schade. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## ZAM (25. August 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Mein das mit dem extremen Laggen im Forum stimmt - wasauchimmer die Ursache ist.
> Daß nun die Leiste unten wieder weg ist, finde ich sehr schade.
> 
> 
> ...



Das liegt an der aktuellen Nutzerzahl - der Datenbankserver hat bei fast 5000 Usern ein bisschen zu kauen.


----------



## LordofDemons (26. August 2009)

ich finds gut das die leiste wieder weg ist jetzt läd die seite wieder viel schneller


----------



## ZAM (26. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich finds gut das die leiste wieder weg ist jetzt läd die seite wieder viel schneller



Erm - das liegt eher daran, dass der Ansturm weg ist. ;-)


----------



## LordofDemons (27. August 2009)

ja gut oder deshalb -.-


----------



## Karius (27. August 2009)

Ich fand die Leiste gut. Hat mir gefallen.


----------



## theduke666 (27. August 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich mag die Leiste auf jeden Fall.
> Vielleicht hilft die Leiste ja auch dabei, das sich kleine Störenfriede gleich zweimal überlegen einen Spam Beitrag zu erstellen, wenn sie den grünen Schriftzug entdecken? Wer weiß?!


Nein.


----------



## Razyl (7. September 2009)

Och Zam...
Warum ist denn die Liste wieder da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wieso fehlt immer noch der "Deaktivieren" Button? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (7. September 2009)

weil sie eben wieder da ist ... ^^

Ich finde die Leiste, wie gesagt, sehr nützlich!
Das hat sich in so vielen anderen weitaus länger existierenden Foren, wie Buffed, 
sehr bewährt.

greetz


----------



## Razyl (8. September 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ich finde die Leiste, wie gesagt, sehr nützlich!
> Das hat sich in so vielen anderen weitaus länger existierenden Foren, wie Buffed,
> sehr bewährt.


Das sehen aber nicht alle so, wie du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (9. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das sehen aber nicht alle so, wie du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber nur wenige störts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. September 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Aber nur wenige störts.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ZAM jetzt mal ne ernsthafte Frage wäre ein EIN/AUS Knopf so schwer einzuführen?


----------



## ZAM (9. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ZAM jetzt mal ne ernsthafte Frage wäre ein EIN/AUS Knopf so schwer einzuführen?



Ja - und sinnfrei.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. September 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ja - und sinnfrei.


hmm klar wwenn aufwand - nutzen verhältniss nicht in gewisser relation steht dann doch lieber was sinnvolles machen mit der zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. September 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Aber nur wenige störts.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Och, ich hab schon von einigen gehört die diese Leiste relativ sinnfrei finden...


----------



## Lillyan (9. September 2009)

Sinnfrei ist nicht das selbe wie störend. Ich finde es recht praktisch zu sehen wer grad mitliest.


----------



## ZAM (10. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Och, ich hab schon von einigen gehört die diese Leiste relativ sinnfrei finden...



Ja - die Resonanz bisher war erschütternd....


----------



## Pente (10. September 2009)

Also ehrlich gesagt wäre ich froh wenn mehr User dieser Leiste mal Beachtung schenken würden. Vielleicht würden die ein oder anderen dann auch merken, dass sich ein Moderator bereits das Thema ansieht und dann nicht zum 100sten mal ein und das selbe Thema nochmal melden.

Soll nun nicht heißen, dass ihr weniger Melden sollt ... aber oft hat man halt wirklich locker 30+ Reports zu einem Thread und das obwohl in dem Thread mindestens schon 10 Leute ein "/REPORTED" hinterlassen haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (10. September 2009)

Also schreib ich mein standartmäßiges Reported doch wieder drunter :/

edit: und kassier von der wow com wieder geschlossen flames.


----------

